# Something is wrong with this phone or the Tweakstock ROM



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

I cannot receive pictures. It says "downloading" and I tap somewhere else on my screen and it says "Download" again and I hit it but nothing even happens. Their is something wrong with it... Please help lol

EDIT: Meant Tweaked 2.0 in Title. Sorry


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Could someone please delete this post. I didn't know you needed to keep DATA on all the time..


----------

